# Spike's Delight



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Recently someone posted on the HWS group about receiving a bag. I thought this needed to be shared here. 

Our Girlz received a bag of Spike's Delight at the Milwaukee Hedgehog Show.
I put a small amount of the food in the Girlz kibble mix around the end of
November beginning of December and shook the container to mix the food up. At
this time I bought more Purina One and noticed the pieces were bigger so I cut
them up and also put some into the mix and again shook the container.
> >
> > Over Christmas weekend Little Frannie stopped eating. The Monday morning
following the Christmas weekend I brought Little Frannie into the vet. Our vet
found the back of her tongue to be swollen, red with a white color on the base
of the red area. Our vet took a picture and posted it to the web site for exotic
vets. The consensus was glossitis due to trauma like kibble or something getting
stuck and irritating her tongue. She was put on Metacam for a period of time and
fed Hill's AD mixed with Critical Care for Carnivores. She just started to eat a
little again on her own last Friday.
> >
> > Today I noticed sharp, stiff things sticking out of some pieces of kibble.
Well I searched through all the bags of food I have on hand and found the kibble
came from Spike's Delight. I did send an e-mail with pictures to Pro-Pet and
also called them.
> >
> > I explained to the lady who answered the phone what I was calling about. She
pretty much told me that I did not know what I was doing because I feed my Girlz
cat food kibble. I tried to talk with her but she was cut off by the owner who
took over the conversation. He was polite and told me their process and did
apologize about the food and explained what he thought it could be that I was
seeing. He had not seen the e-mail with the pictures yet. He was nice and told
me it was up to me what I feed my hedgies and he was right it is up to me. I
also told him why I was concerned and told him about Little Frannie and what
happened. I also told him I was not blaming his food or looking for a hand out.
I just thought they might like to know about what I was seeing in the kibble
they sold.
> >
> > I have talked to Linda who also received two bags of the kibble at the Show
and she is finding similar things in some of the kibble. If you use this kibble
please check it out carefully before feeding it to your hedgies.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry about Frannie, I hope she recovers soon. Thank you so much for posting this here. I don't use Spike's Delight in my hedgies mix but I'm sure this is useful info for those who do use it. If you don't mind you could post a picture of the kibble here, so people know what to look for in their kibble when checking it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this info  Did you find out what the sharp object was in the kibble?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

See? It would be better for hedgies to eat the bag. :roll:


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Taken from Linda

The white stuff is very white...like plastic or bone. The other stuff is kind
of a cream color which could be some kind of grain hull, but if it is, that's
not acceptable when it's that sharp.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry for the double post but I just found this.

All of the Spikes Delight Hedgehog food that was given out at the 2010 Milwaukee
Hedgehog Rendezvous was the "Hedgehog Pro-Diet Chicken 'N Rice". The label
lists the major ingredients as "Chicken meal, extruded brown rice, soybean meal,
fish meal, oatmeal, extruded whole soy meal, soy hulls, chicken fat, Brewers
yeast, whole dried eggs, and blood meal". After hearing about the problem with
the Spikes Delight given out at the show I examined the food from one of the
bags in that batch and also found sharp, hard white pieces sticking out of some
but not all of the pellets. To me the objects did not look like any type of
plant husks. I think that Linda's description of these foreign objects as
either plastic or bone is very accurate. In my opinion it is very likely that
there was and perhaps still is a quality control issue that needs to be
addressed before we can safely feed this food to our hedgehogs. I plan to
follow-up with the manufacturer and hopefully he will take this matter seriously
and analyze the pellets from this batch to determine what the foreign matter is
and how to eliminate it in the future.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Geeze i am batting 3 for 3 for double posts 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hedgehogw ... 5/pic/list

Pics of the food.


----------

